# Lake Michigamme house/cabin rental



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Looking to take my son for 3-5 days of fishing on Lake Michigamme around June 10. I've been looking for a few days online but the cost is like $140 per night. All we need is a place to crash from dusk to dawn and an outlet to charge the batteries. Any idea's? Any suggestions? Anyone own who rents or is thinking of renting?

thanks ahead!

drisc


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Maple Ridge is a very nice place that runs about $100 a night, with easy access to your boat right in front of the lodge. Unfortunately the launch point is at the state launch a walk away, though they are good about giving rides to launch a boat. Not sure you can find a better combination of good accomodations and price. We stopped going there because of their pet policy...


----------



## spotdog14 (Sep 28, 2011)

Why don't you camp?


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Thought about camping but we're pretty wimpy! Don't have a lot of gear, either. Now the wife says she may tag along...so still looking. 

Maple Ridge looks like the perfect spot, but not looking to rub elbows in the UP...kinda the reason we're going up is to "get away" from people. 

Many options out there for cabins but haven't pulled the trigger yet....


----------

